# Ok, who has made their own pool?



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, it's not my pool, but my parents want one off their patio (which I also poured, they love the free child labor )

Anyway, all they want is a small 6 ft deep pool to take a dip in on hot days, and for the new baby to swim in when it's older.

I have it narrowed to a few options, but I have never even seen a pool done let alone tried it before.

Option 1 - Block walls, concrete bottom. I have to find some type of coating I assume for the walls, or they have to have a pool company come and put a liner in (trying to avoid the liner so the dogs can jump in)

Option 2 - I know a guy with a shotcrete pump, I can probably rent it off him, I like the freedom of design available, and no forms to strip, but it looks like you need a few guys available that know what they are doing to help put the finish on it. Then again, I have to learn what kind of finish goes over it after it cures.

Option 3 - Form and pour, the most labor intensive, and the worst looking walls to contend with, trying to avoid this option.

So has anybody attempted, or even better, do any of the above for a living? 

The nice thing about working at my parents house is I have some freedom to try new things and if it messes up they still have to love me.

I would really like to do a block one, piece of cake, no need to rush it I can spread the work out over a week, but I have no clue what kind of finish to use over the block


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*pools*

Go back to 4/25/2012 in this forum,there is some dialouge regarding pools you may find helpful.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

fjn said:


> Go back to 4/25/2012 in this forum,there is some dialouge regarding pools you may find helpful.


Ahh that is no fun....we talk about the same things over and over again all the time anyway.

I'm interested to see the responses but too lazy to look that post up.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

there is a pool building sub section in specialty topics, I think.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

I built my own pool a few years ago. I built it using concrete block and a concrete bottom. It has a vinyl liner which i hired a local pool company to install. I did everything else. I did no want to mess up installing a 2k liner so I paid the pool company to do the measurements and install.

Feel free to pm me with any questions if you decide to do a vinyl liner pool. I guess I would prefer a concrete pool but one, it costs more, and two I know how to build a liner pool.

I would not try and do a block wall with a separate concrete bottom and then use a waterproofing material. Most waterproofing products will not span cracks and you most likely will have separation between the wall and the concrete floor.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I think dad is pretty set on a shotcrete pool now after I talked to him about it.

I discovered a hitch in the plan though, the guy that has the shotcrete pump has a dry mix pump, and the batch plant won't deliver a dry mix (reasons unknown) he said he has asked them before and they shot him down.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

dom-mas said:


> there is a pool building sub section in specialty topics, I think.


again no fun...us masons will answer any question....even the ones we have no clue about.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

lukachuki said:


> again no fun...us masons will answer any question....even the ones we have no clue about.



I'm still getting used to the response ethic around here


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Building my own pool is one of those things that if I couldnt have a pro put it in then I dont need it. Sure I might re side my house, re roof it, rip out sheetrock and cabinets, but a pool! No way. Were masons not macGuyver.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

When I can, I still intend to do my own, and I love the challenge. Be nice to hire it done, nicer still to sit on the patio while it is being done, greater still to be well off enough to not have to work while it is being done. 

Nope, I plan on doing my own, hopefully by next year, and right now, it is looking like ICF walls, sand bottom, and a liner.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I did mine 6 years ago. It was a kit I bought with vinyl liner. There was nothing to it as long as you have a good machine operator to dig the hole.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

I too went with a kit. Had the pool Co. dig and install, and backfill but I did the rest. Fencing, electrical (sub'd out the final connections), concrete, paving, etc. 

If you have a week of vacation and some help you can put the kit in yourself, but it's a lot of work....especially if you've never done it before....

There's no "cheap" way to put in a pool, just varius ways to save a few buck bucks here and there.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have not got excited about the pool deal because I have to drill another water well....and finish the pizza oven, and my baby is 13...so if I wait a few more years, hanging out by the pool won't be nearly as important. 

However, I would rather have my kid here, with her friends, then somewhere else. 

Yeah Tim, I am still thinking about the kit....$5000 will get a nice one....but I live on sand.....the hole will be interesting. This is why I am considering ICF's and a sand bottom. Back fill after completion.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

I would agree on the kit. You can usually find a pool supply wholesale warehouse that all the pool companies go to. Only problem is they may be unwilling to sell to a one-time buyer. 

The kits for inground pools are a ton of work. In fact, all pools are a lot of work. But, it can be done. I have put in several inground vinyl liner pools. I don't want to do another. Concrete pools are even worse. That is why they cost so much.

I personally have had two different above ground pools. That would be my recommendation. $3000 - $3500. Level off the spot. Let someone else put it up, $700. Be swimming in a week or so. Build a deck to access it and hang out on. Then, when the kids are gone or you get tired of it, sell it and its gone. 

We really enjoyed ours when the kids were teenagers. I, like Joasis, would rather have the kids at our house than out running around. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have seen some really nice above ground pools. Matter of fact, I have contemplated cutting back a dirt bank, and then retaining the fill, placing an above ground next to it. I saw one just a few days ago that had the split face retaining wall stone, whatever that stuff is called, all the way around it, and it did not look trashy like most above ground pools. 

And....as pointed out above, when the kids are gone, much easier to remove and plant a garden.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

JBM said:


> Sure I might re side my house,


 Is there a mason in his right mind that has masonry on his house?


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Yup, we had an above ground with a really nice deck around it. When I changed jobs and was traveling a lot (I was a bachelor at the time), the guy I had taking care of my yard for me was the only one who used it. He would bring his family over while he cut the grass and trimmed.

The second year he cut my grass and trimmed for free the entire year and got the pool at the end of the year as payment. He even brought over a bunch of friends and took it all down (including the deck and posts) in a single day. It worked out great for both of us.

That's the thing about pools. We fantasize about wanting them, usually enjoy them for a few years, and then they become a burden when the fun is gone and you don't use them much. I vote like the others and say go with a high quality above ground.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> Is there a mason in his right mind that has masonry on his house?


I would....but I can't afford it

The cobblers children have no shoes I guess.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Back from the dead.

Dad got a kick in the pants and is now all gung ho about this project, just called to let me know that the machine will be there in an hour and to come up and start digging (thanks dad )

Anyway, this is what he has come up with (I am just along for the ride, I had no part in the planning phase)

16'x24' at 4' high, footers with a keyway and dowels I will probably insist on using a membrane in the keyway.

4' walls with homemade plywood panels since I don't have any Symons yet.

And a concrete floor, I have no idea how we are going to prevent cracks in it but he doesn't seem too worried.

I told him he needs to start calling around and seeing if the Line-X people around here have a portable system, he could coat the whole thing with the stuff and it would be good to go forever.

Then of course he wants a sidewalk around the whole thing, so I will probably have to get fancy and do some bullnose pavers or something.

The hole will be dug tonight (right before the monsoon they are predicting) and over the next few weeks it should go from a regular hole to a concrete filled hole.

I will keep it updated and try to get my mom to snap some pictures.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

My neighbor made his own.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I looked at a concrete deck repair many years ago.pool deck was cracked and setting a bit. Nothing major. I looked down where the concrete had pulled away and dang if it wasn't a wood pool! T&G PT with a liner. Woman said the pool was 30 years old.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

It's probably late in the game, to late to change, to late to do it correctly. A vinyl liner pool sounds about right, block wall vinyl, using the proper coping to hold the liner and the deck. Sand bottom will be better than concrete. 

Probably to late though. Things usually work out better when there is some thought and planning involved.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

My inlaws pool is 40 years old. Concrete sides with sand bottom...vinal liner. Think they got almost 30 years out of the 1st liner.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

thom said:


> It's probably late in the game, to late to change, to late to do it correctly. A vinyl liner pool sounds about right, block wall vinyl, using the proper coping to hold the liner and the deck. Sand bottom will be better than concrete.
> 
> Probably to late though. Things usually work out better when there is some thought and planning involved.


I am still pushing the vinyl liner, not too late for it though.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

My dad built one in about '77. It had a concrete bottom and glazed tile walls. There was a brick rowlock as the coping. I don't remember any problems with the floor separating from the walls. We left water in it in the winter. Probably the worst thing you can do is empty it.

My great uncle built one before that.

My dad always regretted not just building the walls out of 12" concrete block. He had the glazed tile left over from an armory job. They were the type which you see in school hallways a lot. He later had some trouble with them and just painted the entire thing with epoxy paint.

I would be interested in seeing how they build outdoor pools for municipalities, etc. I don't know if they hydroban the concrete, then tile the walls, or what. I know at the local YMCA, some of the walls are tiled, some just have a bit below the coping, etc. One would think you would hydroban the walls, then lay the tile. If you epoxy paint everything, I suppose you are done, but I don't know how long the epoxy will last.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> I am still pushing the vinyl liner, not too late for it though.


Sand bottom for a vinyl liner is better than concrete, but a vermiculite bottom is the best. Sand moves around too much.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

I think your asking for trouble if you go with the block wall and poured floor. Most poured concrete pools use 8000 psi with at least 6" thick concrete and a lot of rebar. 
The vinyl liner pool will be the least expensive route. I built it using concrete block. I did not want a sand bottom because they tend to leave footprints. I used portland and sand mix and spread "dry". The rough areas and corners I put a layer of vermiculite. 
I did hire a pool company to install the liner for 800. the liner can cost close to 2k so I did not want to eff it up installing it. 

Be glad to help with any details.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, update.

My block delivery got pushed back to tomorrow on another job, so I went over and worked on dads pool.

We are definitely going with a vinyl liner, I told him long term he would be unhappy with anything else and agreed, we found a company to make one for about 1000 bucks.

It is a small pool, 14x22 and only 4' deep with a 6' deep end for the drain to live in.

I still wanted to block it but he is determined to make it out of concrete, so I gathered up all my scrap lumber out of the form pile and grabbed some cheapo OSB for the outside form, we assembled it today, the plan is to simply remove the bracing and cut the verticals flush and leave the OSB and crap lumber right in the ground.

The inside I am going to assemble with Symons for speed and accuracy, should be able to get it nearly perfect with them.

Then all I have to do is set the drain basin pour the floor (do pools have floors?), I will shine it up pretty good with the steel to make sure there arent any ridges in it, then glue the foam on the walls and attach the liner track and go to town.

The only thing I am not sure about right now is the skimmer box, as in how big to make it or how to install liner track around it, and dad is trying to decide between aluminum coping or getting foam forms and doing a bullnose concrete edge (I am pushing for that, much nicer looking)


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Post some pics .


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

skillman said:


> Post some pics .


I will try, I am seriously bad at remembering to take them.

I need to get a smart phone I guess.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm the same way. I always intend to take pics but rarely do.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

go to your pool supplier and buy the skimmers. You will have to have an opening in your concrete to set the skimmers. the liner track goes over the top. You also need to put in your returns which are 2" threaded pvc. Put the skimmers at one end of the rectangle and 2 returns at the other end. Another return can go in the side. 
Code is that you should put in 2 bottom drains although not really necessary in your case. 
For the bottom drain plumbing it is easiest to run 2" flex pipe.


----------

